
My Search for a Boyhood Friend Led to a Dark Discovery - eplanit
https://www.wired.com/story/my-search-for-boyhood-friend-led-to-dark-discovery
======
sethammons
It is odd finding out about tragedy, especially long after.

I was recounting funny stories of high school to friends at work, and jokingly
said that the center figure of the story was probably dead by now due to his
antics. Did a quick search, and was surprised to find he had indeed died, but
it was due to some waisting disease after having started a family.

I've heard of probably a dozen or so folks I grew up and/or went through
school with that have died. Waisting disease, brain tumor, a heart condition,
cancer, car accidents, suicides, and murder. A few others apparently in
prison, one for killing someone after a bar fight. Most of these I heard of
just a few years outside of graduation, and some others I've heard through the
grapevine these twenty years later.

